# Sweetened condensed milk



## joesfolk (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a lot of sweetened condensed milk and I need to know if I can freeze it.  does anyone know ?  How many cups of the milk is roughly equivalent to one normal can (for recipes) of the milk?


----------



## Alix (Mar 20, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I have a lot of sweetened condensed milk and I need to know if I can freeze it.  does anyone know ?  How many cups of the milk is roughly equivalent to one normal can (for recipes) of the milk?



Roughly a 1 and 1/4 cups per can I think.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 20, 2011)

The canned lasts for a LONG time.  Were I to need to freeze it, I would take it out of the cans, put each can's worth in a zip lock sandwich bag, frozen flat, the put all the sandwich bags into a gallon size freezer bag and not worry for at least 3 years. It would be perfectly safe in 10 years, but would have lost some flavor components.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I was relatively sure that I could freeze it but wanted to be sure.  Do you know if there is any change in texture or performance after say a year or so?  Just wondering.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 20, 2011)

Over time - a long time - the canned will become caramelized.  If you take a can of sweetened condensed and cover it with boiling water then simmer for 3 hours, you will have an amazing thing in the can - a caramel like no other.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 20, 2011)

How much do you have that you need to feeze it? Are we talikng about canned seetened condensed milk? I am not rteally sure if you could substitude one for another. The consistancy is very different. And even if using regualr milk with sugar you can come up with substitude non of the recipe I've tried come close to real condensed milk. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a couple of quarts of sweetened condensed milk.  It is in plastic containers broken down from a larger container.  Obviously I can't use it all at once.  I would like to make the caramel.  How can I do it when it's not in the can?  Maybe in a metal bowl covered with tin foil?  The rest will need to be frozen.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2011)

This is a very sweet pud, make savoury short crust pastry, cut in half lengthwise a  large and under ripe banana, fit the pastry around the cut banana leaving the cut face open, fry the cut face slowly in a little butter till it caramelises, put the pan in the oven to cook the pastry banana.
Serve hot with a blob of NoraC's caramel and a blob of set yogurt.


----------



## NoraC (Mar 21, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> I have a couple of quarts of sweetened condensed milk.  It is in plastic containers broken down from a larger container.  Obviously I can't use it all at once.  I would like to make the caramel.  How can I do it when it's not in the can?  Maybe in a metal bowl covered with tin foil?  The rest will need to be frozen.



My instinct was that the can is necessary, either for pressure or for "non-stick" reasons.  That instinct is based in no small part on the hoopla that always surrounded making sure the can was completely covered in water, lest it explode.  However, according to all knowing Google, you can nuke and stir or use the oven or a double boiler.  The trick is in the "don't let it burn" part. ...must pick up some under-ripe bananas ...


----------



## Zereh (Mar 21, 2011)

From Eagle Brands:

For an easy caramel topping or dip, simply heat Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk using the following directions. For safety reasons, do not heat in the can (an old cooking method). Instead, use one of the following methods.

*OVEN METHOD*: Pour 1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk into a 9-inch pie plate. Cover with aluminum foil; place in larger shallow pan. Fill larger pan with hot water. Bake at 425° for 1 1/2 hours or until thick and caramel-colored.

*STOVETOP METHOD*: Pour 1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk into top of double boiler; place over boiling water. Over low heat, simmer 1 to 1 1/2 hours or until thick and caramel-colored. Beat until smooth.

*MICROWAVE METHOD*: Pour 1 can Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk into 2-quart glass measuring cup. Cook on 50% power (medium) 4 minutes, stirring briskly every 2 minutes until smooth. Cook on 30% power (medium-low) 20 to 26 minutes or until very thick and caramel-colored, stirring briskly every 4 minutes during the first 16 minutes and every 2 minutes for the last 4 to 10 minutes. Make sure to use potholders when removing the glass measuring cup from the microwave, as it will be hot.

*CAUTION*: DO NOT HEAT IN CAN.



I've never used any of these methods but it's on my list of things to try. =)


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like you've got good suggestion on how to make caramel.

Also you can make a napoleon. Using store bought pastry dough. Depending on how big you want to make. Put some milk into a pot slowly bring the heat up. For a 2 cups of milk add about 1-2 table spoons butter. Mix well till all melted and incorporated together. Spread on the baked pastry dough, layered it up as high as you like. It is divine.
Now if you live in the area with a Russian store go and by cake waffles. If you ask they will know what you are talking about. Do the same thing, but leave the future cake in the refrigerator for a day. Then serve at room temperature, it is to die for.


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 21, 2011)

One can sweetened condensed milk is 14 oz, so you would use 1 3/4 cups to equal one can. To make caramel I would use the stovetop method, but I would use medium/low heat, an stir constantly. It does make wonderful caramel sauce.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle, while I agree that 14oz SHOULD equal about 1 3/4 cup of condensed milk, every single reference I can find says its only about 1 1/4 cup. Weird huh?


----------



## Skittle68 (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:
			
		

> Skittle, while I agree that 14oz SHOULD equal about 1 3/4 cup of condensed milk, every single reference I can find says its only about 1 1/4 cup. Weird huh?



Very strange- when I make flan I will have to measure my sweetened condensed milk lol.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

Skittle68 said:


> Very strange- when I make flan I will have to measure my sweetened condensed milk lol.



I'm going to measure the next can I buy too! I think that is a bit nuts. If they mean 10oz why is the sucker marked 14oz?


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> I'm going to measure the next can I buy too! I think that is a bit nuts. If they mean 10oz why is the sucker marked 14oz?



Are they using Imperial ounces?


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Are they using Imperial ounces?



Dunno. Not sure where it is canned.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2011)

My grandmother used to open the can (top) and put the can in a simmering pot of water...the end result was carmel...similar to the carmelized "Mexican" milk dulce viche? I can close my eyes and (a) smell it "cooking down" and (b) taste that first spoonful warm on homemade "grandma" bread...


----------



## SharonT (Mar 21, 2011)

It's 14 ounces by weight.  The amount in the can is 10 1/2 fluid ounces.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

SharonT said:


> It's 14 ounces by weight.  The amount in the can is 10 1/2 fluid ounces.



Oh Sharon, you are smart. Thanks for that!


----------



## NoraC (Mar 21, 2011)

SharonT said:


> It's 14 ounces by weight.  The amount in the can is 10 1/2 fluid ounces.


"A pint's a pound the world around" is a useful guesstimate, so long as you remember that a pound of feathers and a pound of lead are different volumes.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 22, 2011)

This is a killerBanoffee Pie - Nestlé Carnation for all conny onny fans


----------



## Silversage (Mar 22, 2011)

Zereh said:


> From Eagle Brands:
> 
> For an easy caramel topping or dip, simply heat Eagle Brand Sweetened Condensed Milk using the following directions. For safety reasons, do not heat in the can (an old cooking method). Instead, use one of the following methods.
> 
> ...




I've made dulce de leche using the double boiler method.  It's real easy & real good.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 22, 2011)

Ah, I wish I had your problem, that's all I can say.


----------

